# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  конкурс на лучшую новогоднюю оду – тост музыкальному руководителю

## Лариса Левченко

*Объявляется конкурс на лучшую новогоднюю оду – тост   музыкальному руководителю:  «Что бы мы хотели  пожелать самому себе или своему коллеге в Новый 2012 год Черного водяного Дракона?!».  Основная тема: Музрук - Украина - Дракон!!!! Язык изложения - по желанию участников: русский, украинский
*

_«По восточному календарю с 23 января 2012 г. полноправным владельцем года можно считать Чёрного водяного Дракона, или ж, как принято специалистами в этой области, годом Синего Дракона. Основные цвета, в которых советуют встречать год Дракона - чёрный, голубой, золотой. Поскольку стихия года - вода, этот год принесет динамизм и напористость, значительные перемены, а также, поскольку это год Дракона,  - огненную страсть»._
[IMG]http://s17.******info/0989afc45cfdc311e8fcf610936adb41.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/23cbf9f22f85470348bb8345488fcfc2.gif[/IMG]


*Что будет учитываться при рассмотрении конкурсного материала:
1.   Грамотное, интересное  изложение материала.
2.   Обязательное присутствие украинского колорита. 
3.   Юмор и нетривиальность.
4.   Острота и актуальность
5.   Умение компактно высказывать свои мысли, не занимая при этом целые страницы.


*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Объявляется Новогодний конкурс!!!


Классная идея!!! ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮ! И чуток уточню условия.

*Работы принимаются до 25 декабря.* 
НО! Присылать их надо *модератору в личку!*!!
 А уже сама Лариса будет выставлять их в теме. Каждый может прислать столько произведений. сколько пожелает. 
*25 декабря* тема переносится в раздел Онлайн конкурсов форума, там есть спасибки. Именно тогда и *начнется голосование,* которое продлится месяц. 
*Итог конкурса подводится 25 января**,* тогда же и откроются все имена участников и победители. 
*У кого больше средний бал, тот и победитель конкурса.* Средний бал высчитывается так: количество спасибок каждого автора ссумируется и делится на колличество выставленных работ.
Победитель Гран При получает приз от администрации форума. Победителям первых трех мест вручаются дипломы.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Участник  №1*

ПИСЬМО МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ ДРАКОНУ.

Это было или не было – уже не узнать,
Но историю эту хочу рассказать.

Дракон хоть и страшный, но – добрейшее создание,
И он, прежде чем зайти в садиковские здания,
Разрешил музрукам самим выбирать,
Что он должен им в Новогоднюю ночь пожелать,
И что бы они на подарок себе хотели,
А ещё, чем Дракон сможет помочь им на деле.

И собрались все работники музыкальные на совещание,
Чтоб подать Дракону список пожеланий заранее…

Молвил слово первый музруководитель
(Был он среди всех, типа, предводитель):
«Да пошли нам в сады финансирование солидное,
Ведь то, что имеем, ТАКОЕ ОБИДНОЕ!
Чтоб желания наши совпадали с возможностями,
Чтоб ушло из садов безденежье с горестями!»

А другая музрук: «Коллега, сошла ль ты с ума?
У тебя у самой посмотри - за плечами сума!
Ты себе попроси к зарплате прибавления!
Скоро по миру пойдёшь – в этом нет сомнения!»

Тут голосок несмелый раздался:
«А у меня центр музыкальный сломался…
Ты мне, Дракошенька, новый подари,
Деткам плохо без него – посмотри!»

Тут голосок, уже посмелее, как эхо звучит:
«Существование нищее мой детский садик влачит…
У нас ДиВиДИ - так вовек не бывало,
Моя детвора его никогда не слыхала…»

«А я слыхала – премии где-то дают,
А родители «спасибо» говорить не устают!
Хотела б я кайф такой испытать.
Дракоша, могу я надеяться и ждать?»

Слово взяла музруководитель опытный:
«Я – человек по жизни безропотный,
Но сегодня тоже имею желание,
Ведь столько лет работала по призванию!
А теперь на пенсию собралась,
Сумму пенсии узнала, и – испугалась!
Наверное буду работать до «драконьего» возраста…
Сколько лет тебе, Дракон? А….четыреста….
Совсем немного до пенсии потерпеть осталось,
Наверное, зря говорить я тут вызывалась…»

«Тогда мне про пенсию только мечтать остаётся,
Жаль, что здоровье-то не продаётся…
Значит, я попрошу нам жизнь как-то продлить,
Чтоб смогли мы все до пенсии дожить!»

«Ой, - разговор подхватила девица, -
Эта работа никуда не годится!
Отучилась 5 лет и пришла на работу,
Очень нужна мне Дракона забота:
Или к зарплате моей прибавленья,
Или пишу на днях на увольненье!
Как я детишек сумею поднять,
Ежели буду гроши получать?»

А стажисты всё это уже проходили –
Они свою жизнь на детсад положили.
Зарплата, ведь правда. – никуда не годится,
Но успели они в ту работу влюбиться…
Поэтому так они все порешили,
И сразу Дракону отдать поспешили:
«Пошли ты нам всем, пожалуйста, терпенья!
Если не жалко, подкинь вдохновенья!
С барской руки – зарплату прибавь,
Серьёзных проверок – немножко убавь.
Родителям – мудрость, здоровья – детишкам,
Чтобы резвились они, но не слишком.
Начальству всели справедливости искру,
Чтоб всё, что не так, забывалося быстро.
Наши дома, тоже не забывай,
Любовь и спокойствие в них сохраняй.
А в ночь Новогоднюю ты не стесняйся,
Со всеми по рюмочке выпить старайся.
Говоришь, что голова будет болеть?
Имей ввиду: надо терпеть!
Нам ведь тоже непросто живётся,
Но терпим и ждём… А голова – то пройдётся!»

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Участник №2*

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ
В доме тихо, гаснет свет,
Я включаю Интернет.
Форум in-кu нахожу
И в беседку захожу.
Добрый вечер, мастерицы -
Музыкальные сестрицы!
Новички, авторитеты,
Мастера и местные,
У всех Вас поют сердца
Под музыку чудесную!
Год Дракона наступает,
Всюду ёлочки сверкают!
А в беседочке у нас –
Тоже ёлка, высший класс!
Мы у ёлки все сидим,
Друг другу тосты говорим!!!
Подошёл и мой черёд
Пожеланья в Новый год.
Пусть Дракоша будет добрым,
Сильным, умным, благородным,
На три голоса поёт,
Танцевать не устаёт!
Вмиг сценарий сочинит,
В зале всех развеселит.
Играть умеет одновременно
На всех музыкальных инструментах!!!
Вы Дракошу полюбите,
Вы Дракошу приручите,
В дом к себе и в детский сад
Вы Дракошу пригласите.
Пусть он с вами целый год
Очень счастливо живёт,
От беды оберегает
И в работе помогает!

Ещё для Вас подарок я имею –
Это ода музыкальным феям!

ОДА МУЗЫКАЛЬНОМУ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЮ

Детский сад спокойно жил:
Повар щи весь день варил,
Сторож спал. Завхоз ворчала.
Завка, как всегда, рычала.

И сказала повар Маша:
«Я – спасительница ваша,
Не кричу и не грублю,
Всю ораву кормлю!»

Тут вскочила няня Аня:
«Хоть имею меньше вас,
А кто в минувший понедельник
От санстанции всех спас?»

Возразили воспитатели:
«Мы ведь время зря не тратили,
Хоть детишки кровь нам пили,
Всё равно мы их учили,
Где, когда, и кто, и как,
Эти знания – не пустяк!»

Вдруг горячий этот спор
Заглушает… детский хор!
Кто танцует, кто поёт –
Детский утренник идёт!!!
Зал не может всех вместить,
Надо двери отворить!

И сказала повар Маша:
«Подождёт сегодня каша!»
Подменили, словно, Аню:
«Да ну санстанцию ту в баню!»

И все: прачки и электрик,
И глуховатенький сантехник,
Все! Быстрей! Взглянуть хоть в щёлку
На детишек и на ёлку!

А в зале музыкальном
Зрителей не счесть:
Здесь папы, мамы, бабушки
И дедушки здесь есть.

А в зале музыкальном –
Восторг и изумление,
А в зале музыкальном –
Под ёлкой представление!

Уже здесь и не мальчишки,
А Зайчики и Мишки.
Красавицы девчонки
Не топчутся в сторонке.

Артистки настоящие,
Наряды их блестящие!
Выстукивают ножки,
Одетые в сапожки!

Вот Герда и Мальвина
Пустились смело в пляс,
И пляшет Буратино,
И плачет Карабас.

И грозные пираты
На ёлку нападают,
А смелые солдаты
Принцессу защищают.

И песенки, и ладушки,
Стихи везде звучат.
…Украдкой плачут бабушки,
Не узнают внучат.

И папа улыбается-
Сыночком загордился,
На ухо шепчет маме:
«Артистом сын родился!»

Все в зале восторгаются,
Все хлопают в ладоши,
И мамы улыбаются:
«Да, праздник был хороший!»

И повар Маша хлопает,
Завхоз и Вася-плотник,
И все кричат: «На сцену!
На сцену, МУЗРАБОТНИК!»

И музруководитель,
Смущённо поклонилась,
Она, конечно, рада,
Всё классно получилось!

Работы было много,
Не высскажешь всего.
Но радость и улыбки
Ведь стоили того!

ТОСТ
Поднимем же бокалы
За доброту и смелость,
За творчество и скромность,
За детский звонкий смех.
Пусть сбудутся желания,
Не угаснет обаяние,
Куранты бьют двенадцать –
Ну, что ж – за нас, за всех!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Конкурс закончился, БЛАГОДАРЮ самых отважных и решившихся поучаствовать в нем пользователей - Зибареву Екатерину и Литовченко Валентину! Дипломы вам отправлены. А ваши оды, девочки, внесены в книгу истории форума. * 

[IMG]http://*********net/2398863m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2414223m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ НАШИХ НЕОБЫКНОВЕННЫХ, ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ, ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ УЧАСТНИЦ!!!!* *УРА! УРА! УРРААА!!!!!!**Девчонки, так держать!!!*
*Выкладываю новогодние тосты - оды наших участниц - победительниц.*

*МАЛЬВИНА19 - Зибарева Екатерина* 
набрала 20 голосов

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ
В доме тихо, гаснет свет,
Я включаю Интернет.
Форум in-кu нахожу
И в беседку захожу.
Добрый вечер, мастерицы -
Музыкальные сестрицы!
Новички, авторитеты,
Мастера и местные,
У всех Вас поют сердца
Под музыку чудесную!
Год Дракона наступает,
Всюду ёлочки сверкают!
А в беседочке у нас –
Тоже ёлка, высший класс!
Мы у ёлки все сидим,
Друг другу тосты говорим!!!
Подошёл и мой черёд
Пожеланья в Новый год.
Пусть Дракоша будет добрым,
Сильным, умным, благородным,
На три голоса поёт,
Танцевать не устаёт!
Вмиг сценарий сочинит,
В зале всех развеселит.
Играть умеет одновременно
На всех музыкальных инструментах!!!
Вы Дракошу полюбите,
Вы Дракошу приручите,
В дом к себе и в детский сад
Вы Дракошу пригласите.
Пусть он с вами целый год
Очень счастливо живёт,
От беды оберегает
И в работе помогает!

Ещё для Вас подарок я имею –
Это ода музыкальным феям!

ОДА МУЗЫКАЛЬНОМУ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЮ

Детский сад спокойно жил:
Повар щи весь день варил,
Сторож спал. Завхоз ворчала.
Завка, как всегда, рычала.

И сказала повар Маша:
«Я – спасительница ваша,
Не кричу и не грублю,
Всю ораву кормлю!»

Тут вскочила няня Аня:
«Хоть имею меньше вас,
А кто в минувший понедельник
От санстанции всех спас?»

Возразили воспитатели:
«Мы ведь время зря не тратили,
Хоть детишки кровь нам пили,
Всё равно мы их учили,
Где, когда, и кто, и как,
Эти знания – не пустяк!»

Вдруг горячий этот спор
Заглушает… детский хор!
Кто танцует, кто поёт –
Детский утренник идёт!!!
Зал не может всех вместить,
Надо двери отворить!

И сказала повар Маша:
«Подождёт сегодня каша!»
Подменили, словно, Аню:
«Да ну санстанцию ту в баню!»

И все: прачки и электрик,
И глуховатенький сантехник,
Все! Быстрей! Взглянуть хоть в щёлку
На детишек и на ёлку!

А в зале музыкальном
Зрителей не счесть:
Здесь папы, мамы, бабушки
И дедушки здесь есть.

А в зале музыкальном –
Восторг и изумление,
А в зале музыкальном –
Под ёлкой представление!

Уже здесь и не мальчишки,
А Зайчики и Мишки.
Красавицы девчонки
Не топчутся в сторонке.

Артистки настоящие,
Наряды их блестящие!
Выстукивают ножки,
Одетые в сапожки!

Вот Герда и Мальвина
Пустились смело в пляс,
И пляшет Буратино,
И плачет Карабас.

И грозные пираты
На ёлку нападают,
А смелые солдаты
Принцессу защищают.

И песенки, и ладушки,
Стихи везде звучат.
…Украдкой плачут бабушки,
Не узнают внучат.

И папа улыбается-
Сыночком загордился,
На ухо шепчет маме:
«Артистом сын родился!»

Все в зале восторгаются,
Все хлопают в ладоши,
И мамы улыбаются:
«Да, праздник был хороший!»

И повар Маша хлопает,
Завхоз и Вася-плотник,
И все кричат: «На сцену!
На сцену, МУЗРАБОТНИК!»

И музруководитель,
Смущённо поклонилась,
Она, конечно, рада,
Всё классно получилось!

Работы было много,
Не высскажешь всего.
Но радость и улыбки
Ведь стоили того!

ТОСТ
Поднимем же бокалы
За доброту и смелость,
За творчество и скромность,
За детский звонкий смех.
Пусть сбудутся желания,
Не угаснет обаяние,
Куранты бьют двенадцать –
Ну, что ж – за нас, за всех!!!

*Литовченко Валентина - ВАЛЯ МУЗА* 
набрала 17 голосов.

ПИСЬМО МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ ДРАКОНУ.

Это было или не было – уже не узнать,
Но историю эту хочу рассказать.

Дракон хоть и страшный, но – добрейшее создание,
И он, прежде чем зайти в садиковские здания,
Разрешил музрукам самим выбирать,
Что он должен им в Новогоднюю ночь пожелать,
И что бы они на подарок себе хотели,
А ещё, чем Дракон сможет помочь им на деле.

И собрались все работники музыкальные на совещание,
Чтоб подать Дракону список пожеланий заранее…

Молвил слово первый музруководитель
(Был он среди всех, типа, предводитель):
«Да пошли нам в сады финансирование солидное,
Ведь то, что имеем, ТАКОЕ ОБИДНОЕ!
Чтоб желания наши совпадали с возможностями,
Чтоб ушло из садов безденежье с горестями!»

А другая музрук: «Коллега, сошла ль ты с ума?
У тебя у самой посмотри - за плечами сума!
Ты себе попроси к зарплате прибавления!
Скоро по миру пойдёшь – в этом нет сомнения!»

Тут голосок несмелый раздался:
«А у меня центр музыкальный поломался…
Ты мне, Дракошенька, новый подари,
Деткам плохо без него – посмотри!»

Тут голосок, уже посмелее, как эхо звучит:
«Существование нищее мой детский садик влачит…
У нас ДиВиДИ - так вовек не бывало,
Моя детвора его никогда не слыхала…»

«А я слыхала – премии где-то дают,
А родители «спасибо» говорить не устают!
Хотела б я кайф такой испытать.
Дракоша, могу я надеяться и ждать?»

Слово взяла музруководитель опытный:
«Я – человек по жизни безропотный,
Но сегодня тоже имею желание,
Ведь столько лет работала по призванию!
А теперь на пенсию собралась,
Сумму пенсии узнала, и – испугалась!
Наверное буду работать до «драконьего» возраста…
Сколько лет тебе, Дракон? А….четыреста….
Совсем немного до пенсии потерпеть осталось,
Наверное, зря говорить я тут вызывалась…»

«Тогда мне про пенсию только мечтать остаётся,
Жаль, что здоровье-то не продаётся…
Значит, я попрошу нам жизнь как-то продлить,
Чтоб смогли мы все до пенсии дожить!»

«Ой, - разговор подхватила девица, -
Эта работа никуда не годится!
Отучилась 5 лет и пришла на работу,
Очень нужна мне Дракона забота:
Или к зарплате моей прибавленья,
Или пишу на днях на увольненье!
Как я детишек сумею поднять,
Ежели буду гроши получать?»

А стажисты всё это уже проходили –
Они свою жизнь на детсад положили.
Зарплата, ведь правда. – никуда не годится,
Но успели они в ту работу влюбиться…
Поэтому так они все порешили,
И сразу Дракону отдать поспешили:
«Пошли ты нам всем, пожалуйста, терпенья!
Если не жалко, подкинь вдохновенья!
С барской руки – зарплату прибавь,
Серьёзных проверок – немножко убавь.
Родителям – мудрость, здоровья – детишкам,
Чтобы резвились они, но не слишком.
Начальству всели справедливости искру,
Чтоб всё, что не так, забывалося быстро.
Наши дома, тоже не забывай,
Любовь и спокойствие в них сохраняй.
А в ночь Новогоднюю ты не стесняйся,
Со всеми по рюмочке выпить старайся.
Говоришь, что голова будет болеть?
Имей ввиду: надо терпеть!
Нам ведь тоже непросто живётся,
Но терпим и ждём… А голова – то пройдётся!»

----------

